# Unsafe workers pic thread



## jaydee

42 sq for $55 sq / 10/12 pitch hip roof


----------



## Rio

After looking at some of those unbelievable photos this one looks downright normal but I'll post it anyway.


----------



## S.U.M

That's one way to get a vasectomy.


----------



## smalpierre

jaydee said:


> here's some I took of "ILLEGALS"
> 
> stole my roof job,[/ATTACH][/ATTACH]


Toe boards - because roof jacks are SO expensive!


----------



## sunkist

wow!!!!


----------



## greg24k

This is Priceless :thumbsup:


----------



## Tom Struble

took awhile to get this set up..:whistling


----------



## jaydee

Look close. there's 2 #16 on each side to stop ladder from sliding.

I guess it's OK :no::blink::whistling

View attachment 114113


----------

